# The more $$ the ride, the less the tip $$



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Riders sure don't use the restaurant server tip guidelines! I'll often get tips of 10-20% when the rider is paying $10-20, sometimes I'll get a $5 tip when I only get $4 for the ride, if I really hit their funny bone. But I did a Wine tour Saturday that cost them $184, got a $10 tip (5.4%). My longest Unicorn ride cost them $307, left me no tip. 

Not a fan of this inverted tip scale :/


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is also why when they raise upfront pricing and flat rate surge, we make less money.People are less likely to tip on an expensive ride, they don't realize we aren't getting it.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

I never minded getting stiffed on expensive surge fares. I always considered the surge portion gravy and didn't sweat too much if the passenger didn't tip.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Also what happens in my area is that as they raise rates the people going a longer distance either take a bus or shuttle. Then we get left with the $3 rides where people are going less than 2 miles. And of course these never tip.



Disgusted Driver said:


> This is also why when they raise upfront pricing and flat rate surge, we make less money.People are less likely to tip on an expensive ride, they don't realize we aren't getting it.


It would be awesome to see states pass laws requiring that at the end of the ride the customer must be told what percentage of the fare is going to the driver.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

At least you Guys get decent rides and tips. Things are much worse here in Metro Detroit. I will gladly trade places ?


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Rose511 said:


> At least you Guys get decent rides and tips. Things are much worse here in Metro Detroit. I will gladly trade places ?


Wasn't there uberX rate per mile as lows 30cents at one point before they finally raised it to 75cents.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

I never heard of 30 cents...Uber here is 60 cents/mile and 11 cents/minute...lyft is 75 cents/mile and 11 cents/minute. Either way, the rates should be much higher. I’m
Just trying to make the most money I can to pay off my student loan and then I’m quitting. It’s not a good full time gig here. It was much better before they took away the surge. Hope things go well for you and make lots of money.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pax can’t imagine that half of the pay or even more will not be recieved by the driver. If they knew this, most of them would tip.


----------



## The Blacc Delegation (May 19, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> Pax can't imagine that half of the pay or even more will not be recieved by the driver. If they knew this, most of them would tip.


Maybe. Not likely.

I have a sign in my car, detailing how much these companies are taking from the drivers. I get a lot of "that's awful," but haven't seen a noticeable impact on the tips.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Wasn't there uberX rate per mile as lows 30cents at one point before they finally raised it to 75cents.


In the Tampa market it drop to 0.65 cents gross, 0.48 net, it last for 6 months. I didn't put the app that entire time.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

UbeRoBo said:


> I never minded getting stiffed on expensive surge fares. I always considered the surge portion gravy and didn't sweat too much if the passenger didn't tip.


The surge is merely a bribe to sit through traffic hell.

Tips are wholly separate.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

By percentage...

on fares in the $5-10 range 100%+ tips arn't unusual,

However they virtually disappear once you hit about $15 on the meter,

Past $20 on the meter you will rarely see over 25%.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By percentage...
> 
> on fares in the $5-10 range 100%+ tips arn't unusual,
> 
> ...


Do you tip $5 on a $5 meal? Or $10 on a $10 meal? Of course you don't, you'd tip $1, $2 or $3.

So stop crying about some half-assed inverted pay scale. The higher tips on the lower fares more than make up for whatever real or perceived shortages you have on the higher ones.

Besides, I drive full-time & would never tip a driver more than $10


----------

